# todays tea



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

griddle pan chicken breast, roasted potatoes (1 cal spray) steamed veg

is this good or bad


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

no to healthy were is the junk ?


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

what junk


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

love roast potatoes =] maybe swap urs for some sweet potato wedges which are yummay


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah i do have sweet pots now and again done the same way


----------

